# Tabatha's Adventures in Süßwasser Neocaradinia and Nano Fish



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

As some of you know, I was keeping neocaradinia and tiny killifish fry in a 4ish gallon rum pot. At one point, I added a ton of daphnia but found it too chaotic. So, I syphoned out all the daphnia into a clear dollar store container and put it in my garden shed with an air hose (no stone). After I removed the daphnia from the rum pot, I transfered all the shrimp, shrimp babies and killies into a 10 gallon cycled tank.

Admittedly, I wasn't too attentive to my daphnia until my culture crashed.

I'm out of brine shrimp eggs so I want to raise the brine shrimp to feed my stubborn killies who spit out frozen brine and flake. Needing cycled water, I went to check my crashed daphnia culture and see if there were any survivors so I could start again.

No brine but I did find a tiny neocaradinia!










This shrimplet is WAY too tiny to have been a sister to the ones I transfered so I have no idea where this one came from! In the tank at the time there were 2 week old shrimplets, a Big Al's special (mother of the shrimplets) and 7 Bloody Marys, none of whom looked like they were berried. This shrimplet does have a pinkish hue so who knows. I'm drip acclimating it now and will transfer it to the 10g.

Süßwasser is pronounced Zeus-vasser, the ß in German represents two "S", not a "B". Süßwasser is German for freshwater. Süßwassertang is freshwater seaweed. Now you kno.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have brine shrimp eggs if you need, also daphnia


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

You know, I was about to tell you to check the rum pot  Killies as well as shrimps hatch at different rates, in case the first "water available!" signal was a false alarm, so the population doesn't die out.

There's a whole complicated "if they don't hatch, fish them out, dry them out, try again later" procedure, but I guess tossing them in water and wait works too! lol


----------

